# I made a pdf of a 1984 1032/826 manual, can i post it here?????



## medic130 (Dec 5, 2018)

I just copied my 1984 manual. Am i able to post it here for everyone to download????


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Post a link from Dropbox or other.

I have a 1983 JD 1032 and would like a copy. Maybe email me please?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Because Deere is very strict on it's copyrights, best you not.
Thanks for asking though.

.


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

medic130 said:


> I just copied my 1984 manual. Am i able to post it here for everyone to download????


I'd be very grateful to have a copy. I'll PM with my email address. THANKS!


----------

